# FORTIS is in financial trouble



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Swiss newspapers reported that the watch manufacturer Fortis in Grenchen SO about to close down. Fortis is in financial difficulties and has applied for the definitive moratorium (definitive Nachlassstundung in Swiss).
The moratorium was approved by the Civil Court of Solothurn-Lebern on 20 November, as can be seen from the latest issue of the "Schweizerisches Handelsamtsblatt". It extends over six months and lasts until May 20, 2018. SRF Regional Journal Aargau / Solothurn reported on Monday.

No bankruptcy, no garnishment

As part of the moratorium, a debt restructuring agreement may be negotiated with the creditors to provisionally secure the legal or economic existence of the company. During the probate proceedings neither bankruptcy nor enforcement on seizure or pledge are possible.

Fortis was founded in 1912 by Walter Vogt in Grenchen. The company is one of the few manufacturers who have consistently produced watches since its founding. 1926 went with Fortis the first self-winding wristwatch in mass production.

All the best, FORTIS.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah, that explains some things.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

arcadelt said:


> Ah, that explains some things.


This info is five years old. 

In other news: Dateline Dallas,TX 1963. U.S. President John Fitzgerald Kennedy Assassinated!

😉


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> This info is five years old.


Appeared in my feed today


----------



## jamesbill234 (6 mo ago)

Good to hear this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Everyone here on this forum is obligated to buy at least two fortis watches full price from fortis themselves to help them survive. If you need to take out a bank loan or open a new credit card, please do so as this is for a good cause. 👍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

So what happened after the 6-month moratorium? A white knight came to the rescue?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL. What a way to resurrect an old thread.

I think Fortis is well and alive, releasing some new models. Yeah, somewhat of a shame that just after celebrating 100 years, it went bankrupt. But new owner working hard to revive the brand...








Interview - Jupp Philipp, New Owner of Fortis, on Reviving the Brand


New direction, new challenges, new developments for the brand specialised in space and pilots watches. We talk to Jupp Philipp, New Owner of Fortis.




monochrome-watches.com





Kenissi movement etc. can only be good.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pongster said:


> So what happened after the 6-month moratorium? A white knight came to the rescue?


Not sure JP is a white knight but….









Interview - Jupp Philipp, New Owner of Fortis, on Reviving the Brand


New direction, new challenges, new developments for the brand specialised in space and pilots watches. We talk to Jupp Philipp, New Owner of Fortis.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## boraco6958 (6 mo ago)

Great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

boraco6958 said:


> Great


Great.... that it's declared bankruptcy or great that someone else bought over the business?


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

StufflerMike said:


> Not sure JP is a white knight but….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JP do own Fortis since 2018, so this is old news 😉


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Great.... that it's declared bankruptcy or great that someone else bought over the business?


boraco6958 and jamesbill234 were both Nigerian scammers, probably the same guy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> He and jamesbill234 were both Nigerian scammers, probably the same guy.


Wow! Maybe I should have reported these types of posts considering I read WUS daily. But it is sometimes hard to tell if a newbie is trying to get PM rights to buy a watch or a scammer.  

Thanks for keeping WUS safe for us Brad.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Wow! Maybe I should have reported these types of posts considering I read WUS daily. But it is sometimes hard to tell if a newbie is trying to get PM rights to buy a watch or a scammer.
> 
> Thanks for keeping WUS safe for us Brad.


If you see posts that seem unrelated to the discussion from new members you are welcome to report away...better safe than sorry.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> If you see posts that seem unrelated to the discussion from new members you are welcome to report away...better safe than sorry.


That's good to know Brad. I thought about not wanting to get people into trouble. I will be more vigilant in future. Thanks again! Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> That's good to know Brad. I thought about not wanting to get people into trouble. I will be more vigilant in future. Thanks again! Hope you are having a great weekend!


No one's getting into trouble unless they are scammers. If their account passes my scrutiny nothing happens and the reported member is none the wiser.


----------

